# For Sale - 2012 Outback 301Bq



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Selling our 2012 Outback 301BQ - kids are off to college now. $24,500

Location Canton. GA (North of Atlanta)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/rvs/5233376046.html


----------

